# Tombstone lighting?



## SouthBayJT (Nov 3, 2009)

if you can get a clamp light:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Woods-60...gclid=CMPw56O8-8cCFUiFfgodiIsFjQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
And a blue CFL bulb:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Feit-Ele...gclid=CMuFw9G8-8cCFQNsfgodIM8Bkw&gclsrc=aw.ds
Then mount the clamp light low and have it shine upward so it casts spooky shadows and gives a more ominous feel. I did this exact thing on a whim to light up a skeleton and it was the best looking prop on the lawn. Mounting the light low as opposed to high up really improves the spooky feel.
Here's a picture of the tombstone vibe that you could achieve with the upward-shining blue light:
http://new.hollywoodgothique.com/halloween-haunt-odyssey-2014-simi-valley-and-thousand-oaks/


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

SouthBayJT said:


> if you can get a clamp light:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Woods-60...gclid=CMPw56O8-8cCFUiFfgodiIsFjQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> And a blue CFL bulb:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Feit-Ele...gclid=CMuFw9G8-8cCFQNsfgodIM8Bkw&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


That is exactly the look I'm hoping for! Did you need a seperate light for each tombstone? What did you mount yours from?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

We do a couple methods, but two really cheap ones that I think work well ~

1. The soda can lighting method - 
http://celticmommy.blogspot.com/2010/10/97-cent-soda-can-lights.html

We tried this & find it works pretty well, because we don't let anyone walk around our graveyard. Spray painting the outside of the cans black really helps to camouflage them at night. We've been reusing the same strand of lights with cans for a couple of years now. They get a bit dented but still serve their purpose!

2. We buy the book light clamps at Dollar Tree and sometimes will add a colored cellophane film, or even paint the lens so the light looks colored. We'll even stick these kinds of lights under the neck of a prop or in their hair to help add a little light. 

Both of these solutions are more for individual tombstones rather than lighting a whole cemetery, but we use them in conjunction with other larger spotlights too.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆJenn&Matt, the link looks kind of brilliant. So only one bulb per can? It looks from the photos on the site that they've removed bulbs from the string between tombstones. So I'm guessing they're using the older style lights rather than LEDs? Is that what you use?


----------



## SouthBayJT (Nov 3, 2009)

Sorry, I should have clarified that the picture isn't of my house, it's just one that I used as a model for mine. However, I can tell you that you really only need 1 or 2 lights if your headstones are clumped fairly close together and it's reasonably dark outside. Focus the light on your/best/spookiest/funniest headstone and position the others so they get a little of the residual light, and the effect will still work well.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

GobbyGruesome said:


> ˆJenn&Matt, the link looks kind of brilliant. So only one bulb per can? It looks from the photos on the site that they've removed bulbs from the string between tombstones. So I'm guessing they're using the older style lights rather than LEDs? Is that what you use?


We bought a strand of so-called Christmas lights from Target one year specifically for this soda can set-up. I think the bulbs are called C4's or C7's or something? Lemme go google that so I can be sure. 

Okay, yes - the ones we use are clear C7 lights. Target will start to stock them soon - you might be able to grab some before Halloween because that's how we got ours in the past. Get outdoor ones. 

It's only one bulb per can. We actually have a pretty densely packed graveyard area, so I think we don't remove any bulbs, but I don't actually remember. DH is big on safety, so if removing a bulb would make the string less safe, then we probably don't do that. We kind of pile up a little dirt, grass, or leaves so that we can angle the soda can the way that we want, but there are also light stakes that you can buy that clip onto the C7 bulbs and then you can put the stake part in the ground.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

If you have any white flood lights, you can also buy colored gels to change colors up.


----------



## SouthBayJT (Nov 3, 2009)

Jenn & Matt, this is a neat idea, especially because it greatly increases the number of lights you can have, plus the bulbs have subtle light which is perfect for a tombstone. I use a string of Malibu lights for lawn props but that only gives me 4, plus they're pretty bright. The Malibu lights work well for primary props like an old Western sign I have, but they're too bright for a tombstone, so your Christmas light idea is perfect.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I can't take the credit for the idea - I totally copied the original poster myself! But I do love to spread the idea around because it's such a great one - it's cheap, it works, and it's easy. Can't get much better than that!


----------



## HalloweenDan73 (Sep 5, 2015)

I will need to drink more Coors beer to have cans then. Some cheap dollar store lights and should be enough to give just enough light to make it creepy


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

thank you all for your input. I'll be giving these a try for aure.


----------



## mxmarsh (Jul 17, 2011)

I use the S Series Multicolor LED Light Bulbs from Hitlights. http://www.hitlights.com/s-series-led-light-bulb-multicolor 7.99 each have been working like new for 5 years. I put a sandwich bag around them to keep rain or dew out of the socket.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

I've been saving burnt out bulbs for this purpose so I don't have empty sockets. Will try this method out next time I set up my cemetery.


----------



## mikeythemars (Apr 22, 2008)

GobbyGruesome said:


> ˆJenn&Matt, the link looks kind of brilliant. So only one bulb per can? It looks from the photos on the site that they've removed bulbs from the string between tombstones.


The BIG problem with that technique is by removing a significant number of bulbs, they are increasing the amount of current going through the remaining ones, which will cause them to run hotter and brighter and fail more quickly. Also, the link shows the empty sockets without any seals, which means live current is exposed on each, which is a safety hazard (if finger for whatever reason gets into a socket or dry, combustible matter such a leave gets in there, or if outside conditions are wet, which could cause a short).


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yeah, I was thinking about the hazards there as well, especially with the amount of moisture we get here this time of year (and we have a tough time keeping kids away from things.) But hadn't considered that the missing (and I'm assuming non-working) bulbs would cause the lights to fail more quickly. Thanks for pointing that out.

Still interesting stuff if you can work it (maybe focus multiple bulbs towards each stone so all are used.)


----------



## Machiavellian (Feb 10, 2013)

I worked with the same idea one year. Used the small Christmas tree lights in a book shelf for Halloween. Pulled a few bulbs out in strategic locations and BAM blew the light string. After 2 attempts finally got smart and bought a dimmer switch from the local hardware store plunged the lights through it and Wha La. Success if you use this method start with the switch at the lowest setting and turn thins up slowly until you get the desired effect.


----------



## ScaredyKat (Jul 22, 2013)

So this year we're hoping to expiriment with making wood tombstones because A: The wind just gets so unpredictable here, and B: Because I've had bad luck with my foam tombstones breaking.
So my thought was to start with a basic piece of plywood, paint and give it detail, add 2×4 pieces around the base for some weight and stability. Then to light I thought about drilling a hole into the piece of 2×4 and inserting a waterproof LED light that changs colors. Will have to expiriment and see what works. If anyone here has used a similar method, how did it work for you?


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

i just use spot/flood lights such as pictured.
Except I try to get ones that have plugs on them so you can plug the next one into it as well and "daisy chain" them








then i use colored flood lights (that come in two sizes) or CFL bulbs. But if I use CFL bulbs I usually make a surround around it using like a yogurt tub painted black


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> We do a couple methods, but two really cheap ones that I think work well ~
> 
> 1. The soda can lighting method -
> http://celticmommy.blogspot.com/2010/10/97-cent-soda-can-lights.html
> ...



I think I am going to try this idea not the first time I seen it ....just kinda forgot about it lol

If I have any empty sockets I will just seal them


----------



## Mapleton Manor (Aug 2, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> We bought a strand of so-called Christmas lights from Target one year specifically for this soda can set-up. I think the bulbs are called C4's or C7's or something? Lemme go google that so I can be sure.
> 
> Okay, yes - the ones we use are clear C7 lights. Target will start to stock them soon - you might be able to grab some before Halloween because that's how we got ours in the past. Get outdoor ones.
> 
> It's only one bulb per can. We actually have a pretty densely packed graveyard area, so I think we don't remove any bulbs, but I don't actually remember. DH is big on safety, so if removing a bulb would make the string less safe, then we probably don't do that. We kind of pile up a little dirt, grass, or leaves so that we can angle the soda can the way that we want, but there are also light stakes that you can buy that clip onto the C7 bulbs and then you can put the stake part in the ground.


For anybody that use C7 style christmas lights.....I get mine from 1000Bulbs.com......I buy the bulk wire sockets plugs and bulbs and make my own light strings. I believe on youtube if you search Boeset Halloween you will see one for Halloween Night. The pumpkins that line my driveway were made using this. You can place the lights any distance apart you want so it makes for alot better lighting and no worries of leaving empty sockets. I bought more than 100 sockets and have used them in many places like inside of a coffin, lighting my shelves and others. Here is a link for the bulk wiring and all. https://www.1000bulbs.com/category/christmas-light-stringers-and-spools/

Then again you can blick on my link below for my 2015 display and it should also list Christmas Night 2014......that is the one that show the Pumpkins in the drive.


----------



## ReelSore (Jan 19, 2015)

That's a killer idea using the c7 Christmas lights. Thanks.


----------



## tarpleyg (Oct 28, 2014)

Flood lights are too bright in my opinion. I made up some 12V LEDs last year and used those in conjunction with some cheap color-changing LED bulbs and some flood lights (lighting the larger areas) and it worked out pretty good. I wasn't too happy with the maintenance I had to do almost nightly on my 12V arrangement so I'll probably switch those out with the color-changing LEDs instead.

Here are the bulbs I've been using. You have to take off the cover and use silicone sealant around it and the lens to waterproof them though.
https://amzn.com/B009UZD81Y

I use these bases for them and the flood lights.
https://amzn.com/B008J3OQQ4

A tip; when using those bulbs with those Hubbell fixtures, sometimes the rubber seal is such that it won't allow the bulb to screw in all the way easily and the bulb base snaps off. I have about half a dozen that has happened to, all fixed with super glue and some electrical tape. To prevent that, put a thin film of oil or grease on the rubber where it makes contact with the back of the bulb and they'll screw right in. Don't overtighten!


----------



## HallowFear (Aug 2, 2012)

Tarpley. ....

Yes the floods are bright but the street lights in my area keep things fairly well lit (due to a city bus coming down my street.) So if they are not bight they won't light the object. 
As well as I tend to replace the bulbs with smaller flood bulbs or cfl's


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

Im going to do the soda can lighting method. Im wanting to use green and blue bulbs. Should I order the clear or opaque bulbs??? Which would give better lighting?? Im using these to light tombstones. Any help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

I've used the flexible reading lights from Dollar Tree and covered them with a sheet of colored cellophane. It's not ideal, but it's cheap and creates a cool little spotlight for each tombstone. If I want more light (but not as much as a flood) I'll use two or three of them, mounted low and aiming up at the tombstone.


----------

